# Health Insurance-Maternity cover



## Omad (1 Nov 2010)

I have a question maybe someone can help with. I have VHI health insurance for the last 10months. There is a clause in the the policy which states that maternity cover is not covered for the first year. However my wife if now eight months pregnant. We had decided to take the hit and pay for semi private care out of our own pocket. This was on the presumption that she would be in hospital for 2-3 days. 
However over the weekend she was told she had Pre-eclampsia. She is now certed off work and may have to stay in hospital for a number of weeks. Do you know if this would be covered under VHI policies as 'general illness' or is this termed 'maternity cover'. Its one thing paying for a few days semi provate cover but I dont think I could handle a few weeks!!
I'll be on to VHI shortly to find out for sure but if anyone could give me a heads up it would be appreciated.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (1 Nov 2010)

According to the VHI rule book the 52 week waiting period is for "Maternity or pregnancy - related conditions". Assuming that pre-eclampsia is a pregnancy related condition, then _my_ opinion would be that VHI wouldn't cover it. However, definitely ring VHI to confirm and see if there are any exceptions.

Should it be the case that VHI won't cover the costs, then ask the hospital and the consultant if your wife can switch back to the public system. Normally, they don't allow this as per the Department of Health's guidance on public/private patients. This is an exceptional case though, so they may be sympathetic to your circumstances.

Sorry I don't have better news, but hopefully it'll work out for you (or maybe someone else will have better news!).


----------

